# Fattie Gone Wild!



## lugnutz (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok a while back we had a tator Throw Down and I was thinking a Salisbury Steak and Mashed Tator fattie, well I finally done it! I mixed the hamburger much to the same as meatloaf then rolled out one pound in a gallon bag. Next I smeared mashed tators on it some mushrooms and cheese ( can't have a fattie without cheese ) and then drizzled brown gravy all over everything.  When I rolled it some onion and gravy and mushrooms found their way out so I left it on the fattie just to see what would happen.

Experienced fattie makers will see my mistake instantly, for those of you not so verse in fattie making I have only one thing to say: PUT THE SEAM ON THE FLIPPIN BOTTOM!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















My wife's fattie ( she doesn't do shrooms or brown gravy ) was same meat mixture with tators butter and cheese.  It came out normal 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Inside:


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 19, 2010)

oh yeah ... both were good! Mine was better LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2010)

Both Freakin' AWESOME !

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 19, 2010)

Now that is really off the chain. I like the new and out of the box thinking. You should have entered the throwdown with that one for sure.


----------



## meateater (Jul 19, 2010)

Great looking fatty's. I kinda like the beef ones better myself.


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 19, 2010)

Mark I would have but I just didn't get around to it !  They were very tasty indeed, and I learned alot, next time seam down and make the tators thicker for sure.


----------



## alelover (Jul 20, 2010)

Why didn't you wrap bacon around it? Just curious.


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 20, 2010)

Bacon just didn't sound right for meatloaf with mushroom gravy and tators, it goes great with bbq cheese burger fattie tho


----------



## wildflower (Jul 21, 2010)

BACON is good on anything


----------



## shooter1 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL, definitely seam down. Lug they look awesome and the busted seam doesn't affect the eating part just ain't as purty. I will definitely be trying this, meat and taters, gravy and cheese! Yeah


----------



## ak1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Actually, I kinda like the busted seam look. It's unique

I still would've put bacon on it though!


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 21, 2010)

I've never tried bacon wrapped meatloaf....might consider it! thanks guys


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks great and everything is better with bacon


----------



## ballagh (Jul 21, 2010)

Throw some fresh green beans in there are you got yourself a shepards pie fattie :)  Wait....I am trademarking that on here right now MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## my87csx481 (Jul 24, 2010)

ballagh said:


> Throw some fresh green beans in there are you got yourself a shepards pie fattie :)  Wait....I am trademarking that on here right now MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Don't forget the corn too.  I think I'm gonna' have to try this one too when the Fiance gets back (gone for a week or so).


----------



## fourthwind (Jul 25, 2010)

Damn that does sound good..    Might have to take a look to see if I got some burger in the freezer..   Not like I dont have enough meat in the smoker right now, but damn a fattie would be ready for lunch! LOL


----------

